# Girls with cameras



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Sexy Girls with Cameras Gallery : theCHIVE

We should make a similar thread here on TPF.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to go ahead and, sorta...uh....second that one?




MissCream, please begin...


----------



## rawny1016 (Jan 6, 2012)

i love thechive.com.  as for the thread start... yes.  please.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh dear.... #7 looks to be a fantastic photographer.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of them are using cameras as old as I am


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 7, 2012)

#23 almost gave me a panic attack, I don't know why but it scared the turd out of me. But yes, I support this.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow.. there is something wrong with me... the first thing I checked out was the camera......  then the boobs, face, booty, etc (in no particular order).


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Wow.. there is something wrong with me... the first thing I checked out was the camera......  then the boobs, face, booty, etc (in no particular order).



Nice try at a smokescreen, dude!!! I was noticing the lack of modern Minolta or Sony-branded cameras in that collection...saw the old Minolta  SRT and the old Minolta Himatic...I thought lots of professional girls with camera snappers were in the Sony camp...guess not...seemed to be kind of a heavy weighting towards something called Canon or Nikon, with some odd imitators called nokiN or nonaC...probably just some cheap Chinese knock-offs...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Your jokes are hard to compute but freaking funny (maybe I'm just slow)



Derrel said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. there is something wrong with me... the first thing I checked out was the camera......  then the boobs, face, booty, etc (in no particular order).
> ...


----------



## Felix0890 (Jan 7, 2012)

He's refering to the mirror shots that show Canon and Nikon spelled backwards.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes.. I know.  I thought it was funny.


----------



## z1rick (Jan 7, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## MacHoot (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd like to check their _ap__erture!! Ha!_


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2012)

My lens is schwetty.


----------



## MacHoot (Jan 7, 2012)

www.[URL="http://www.schwettyballs.com"]*schwetty*[/URL]balls.com


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

Number 14 looks very sinister to me for some reason. My favorite is number 36.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 8, 2012)

I also agree. New thread of our own!


----------



## Destin (Jan 8, 2012)

#2 and #34 :O


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice shot of the hipster in #29


----------



## mackie (Jan 8, 2012)

33 looks like a female skrilex. :0

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with Big Mike - "our" girls would do an even better job than the ones in the link. Good idea for a calendar


----------



## Destin (Jan 8, 2012)

Redbaron said:


> I agree with Big Mike - "our" girls would do an even better job than the ones in the link. Good idea for a calendar




OHHHHH a girls of TPF calendar fundraiser! I'd buy one!


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 8, 2012)

I think I'd buy a few.... one for the kitchen, one for the man cave, one for the office, one for the bathroom.....


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Wow.. there is something wrong with me... the first thing I checked out was the camera......  then the boobs, face, booty, etc (in no particular order).



They had a camera?  All I saw was skin...


----------



## onerugrat (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!  Beautiful girls!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 12, 2012)

Must be hot. I got this message when I clicked it at work.....

     The Internet site you attempted to visit has been identified as a     non-business site and its access has been blocked. 
 *If you feel that this site was prohibited in error, *click the link     below to restore access to this site. Your request will be received     immediately and access will be restored within 15 Minutes.
 Restore access to site​     NOTE: When you send this request, access to the site will be  restored and a copy of your request will be sent to Human Resources and _____  Information Security Team for review.​      ALL INFORMATION REGARDING THIS REQUEST WILL BE LOGGED AND REVIEWED.​


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 12, 2012)

Cameras, what cameras? were there cameras?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Must be hot. I got this message when I clicked it at work.....
> 
> The Internet site you attempted to visit has been identified as a     non-business site and its access has been blocked.
> *If you feel that this site was prohibited in error, *click the link     below to restore access to this site. Your request will be received     immediately and access will be restored within 15 Minutes.
> Restore access to site​     NOTE: When you send this request, access to the site will be  restored and a copy of your request will be sent to Human Resources and _____  Information Security Team for review.​      ALL INFORMATION REGARDING THIS REQUEST WILL BE LOGGED AND REVIEWED.​


That site, The Chive, doesn't have any nudity and most of it would be 'safe for work'...depending on where you work.  But ya, I guess you could call it a non-business site.  But does this site relate to your business?  :er:  

My company firewall blocks Facebook, You Tube and Flickr.  The Flickr one really bothers me because I can't see the photos that most people post on the forum here, unless I use a proxy server.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

Man, I love the chive. I was Chivette of the day once... had a few on there since


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Man, I love the chive. I was Chivette of the day once... had a few on there since



Oh reallllllly now???? Hmmmm....care to bare? Errr, I mean, care to SHARE???


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

> Oh reallllllly now???? Hmmmm....care to bare? Errr, I mean, care to SHARE???



Guess I should have expected that, huh?







 <--- was my chivette of the day






 <--- got me a few marriage proposals, on the chive and on here lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Redbaron said:


> I think I'd buy a few.... one for the kitchen, one for the man cave, one for the office, one for the bathroom.....



Schwetty has all the images printed out.  I bet he'd cut you a deal on one....cheap.


----------



## Destin (Jan 12, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Must be hot. I got this message when I clicked it at work.....
> ...



Can you download chrome and use it in incognito mode?


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 12, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Redbaron said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd buy a few.... one for the kitchen, one for the man cave, one for the office, one for the bathroom.....
> ...



I'm thinking a return to the US is definately on the cards - either end of this year or 2013. Assuming I survive the upcoming trip to Thailand.. that way I can get a few photos autographed!


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 12, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> <--- was my chivette of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pity you're taken Jess - could have been perfect.... sigh...

Hats off for having the guts to put up a self portrait though - I wouldn't have the nerve


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> > Oh reallllllly now???? Hmmmm....care to bare? Errr, I mean, care to SHARE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This B&W photo of you is RIDICULOUS!  :hug::


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL Thanks


----------



## IByte (Jan 15, 2012)

Is #7 posing or waiting for the perfect sky shot? lol


----------

